# iStick TC60W



## BumbleBee (23/9/15)

And they just keep coming..... this one is for the iStick fans




Elegant and rounded with attractive colors, the iStick TC60W features its changeable magnetic covers for ease of switching your 18650 cell and changing the covers into a different color.

Being powerful with 60W maximum output, it is also updated with the smart technology of temperature control supporting both Nickel 200 and Titanium coils.

Compatible coil: Kanthal coil (VW mode)/Nickel 200 coil (TC-Ni mode)/Titanium coil (TC-Ti mode)
Output wattage: 1-60W (VW/TC-Ni/TC-Ti mode)
Resistance range: 0.05-1ohm (TC-Ni/TC-Ti mode)/0.15-3.5ohm (VW mode)
Temperature range: 100－315℃/200－600℉(TC-Ni/TC-Ti mode)


and, changeable battery covers

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## VapingSquid (23/9/15)

They should have skipped the 40w - this is one nice device!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Waltervh (23/9/15)

jl10101 said:


> They should have skipped the 40w - this is one nice device!



I agree. The 60W is much better.
Also looks like everyone is customizing now...Very nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ReeZ (23/9/15)

Any idea of the size compared to the 40w?


----------



## JacoV (23/9/15)

ReeZ said:


> Any idea of the size compared to the 40w?


Battery size: 90*38*28mm


----------



## DoubleD (23/9/15)

That matte black one looks legit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/9/15)

I quite like the idea of the silver one with white covers, although the black one with yellow covers would be totally rad

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (23/9/15)

I dunno if i'm keen on this...
Its quite a departure from the usual iStick aesthetic.

looks kinda tube-mod-esq.
Bit like that heatvape defender mini thing...

I mean its cool and all. 
But they should be looking at their naming convention.

100W = iBrick
60WTC = iRectalProbe
50W = iPill
40WTC = iLateToTheParty
30W = iElephantitis
20W = iOriginal
10W = iTooSmall

But in all seriousness. it doesn't feel very isticky to me.
Also not so keen on all the shininess on the silver one, makes it look like a cheap piece. 
Which it is, but theres no need to go around screaming about it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (23/9/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I dunno if i'm keen on this...
> Its quite a departure from the usual iStick aesthetic.
> 
> looks kinda tube-mod-esq.
> ...


iDontCare, I still want one

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (23/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> iDontCare, I still want one



For the record I own them all except for: 

100W (arriving tomorrow morning)
40WTC (got an evic VT)
60WTC (see above)
10W (too small)


----------



## BumbleBee (23/9/15)

I would love to see how the iStick 60 compares to the Evic VTC in real world conditions with the same battery/atty/coil. Also quite curious to see how the price compares.


----------



## Coco (24/9/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> For the record I own them all except for



For the record, I almost had them all 

10W - stripped the 501 adapter on both
20W - stripped the 501 adapter on both
30W - gave both to the girlfriend to get her off ciggies (it worked)
40W - both are still running fine
50W - erm... auto-fire hazard...
100W - the size of the mod doesn't go well with my panda-bear outfit, so I gave this one a skip

60W - will quite possibly grab one or two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SlinX (24/9/15)

This looks like an awesome device, I think it may be time to upgrade my trusty 30w. In my opinion Eleaf has a winning range of mods here, fantastic build quality, awesome pricing and they do the work for a long time ( My 30w going on 8 months of age hasn't shown one sign of slowing down)! 

They have my vote. The new form factor is gorgeous! 

I should imagine retail will be around R700.00 give or take.


----------



## Jan (24/9/15)

I think it is one of the smaller mods on which a 25mm tank wont have an overhang which is nice


----------



## MJ INC (24/9/15)

Have they announced a release date for It?


----------



## Coco (24/9/15)

Got to play with a pre-release/sample version today, my 2 min impression....

Very nice. Longer & bulkier than the iStick 40W or e-Vic 60W, but still feels quite comfortable in the hand. (Just touched and felt, no playing/fooling around)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/10/15)

i caved...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (11/10/15)

Nice @n0ugh7_zw !
Great photo
What are your impressions so far?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (11/10/15)

Silver said:


> Nice @n0ugh7_zw !
> Great photo
> What are your impressions so far?



It's pretty good, same sorta thing as the IPV D2, bit taller, and a bit lighter. its lost variable voltage mode though. but it can do temp control on nickel and titanium.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/10/15)

Yip, I think I "need" one of these


----------

